# So many possible ideas, so little time



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I found this cake-pop idea on, where else, www.instructables.com

http://www.instructables.com/id/Cake-Pops/

They look good and if you can find the proper mold, would be very interesting.

Found this one recently too. Might be good to inject a little Halloween into Christmas!!

http://www.instructables.com/id/The-Ice-Worm-Cocktail/


----------

